# AP Royal Oak Offshore Chrono



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Aproo*


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fantastic shots. 

I like the BnW wrist shot a lot.


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

......I cant pic my favorite:think: 

They're all fantastic


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Glad you like'em. Here's one more...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Kiwi man, you have great taste in both watches & clothes ;-)

Plus your photos are brilliant |>


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

Reno said:


> Kiwi man, you have great taste in both watches & clothes ;-)
> 
> Plus your photos are brilliant |>


I'll second that mate.

My favorite here is the gray and white shot--looks stunning on you :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Kiwi man, you have great taste in both watches & clothes ;-)
> 
> Plus your photos are brilliant |>


:thanksmate. I really appreciate the kind words.



MikalNY said:


> I'll second that mate.
> 
> My favorite here is the gray and white shot--looks stunning on you :-!


Thanks again mate. You're too kind...:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

With a special friend...










;-)


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Fantastic shots and a fantastic watch.
Thanks for sharing!
I am lusting after this one now  but it will be a decade or so before I can pull it off haha...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

jaw dropping, as usual Dave.

Got a request, can you snap off a pic or two of the clasps on your bracelet & strap deployant? wondering if they had the "AP" logo cut out on the bracelet as well. 

:think:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I currently use a third party tang buckle for my straps (not a big fan of the OEM deployant) so I'll give you just a quick pic of the bracelet. Work of art this thing btw...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

jeeze! |>

see, Panerai's bracelets seem to be at a similar price range, and i dont think theyre worth it, but this however seems to deserve the insane price tag. 

Is it a friction fit? or is there a secret hidden clasp button or something?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Works like this...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ahhhh. i didnt see the button. Nice! i wouldnt think it was a dual deployant clasp! 

So tell me Dave, what pushed you over the edge to obtain such an elusive and pricey timepiece? Did you trade for it or was it an impulse???


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Did you trade for it or was it an impulse???


No trade for this one. When I had the chance to see it in person I knew I had to have it right there and then. And what's really great and quite amazing about it is even though I purchased it about 5 years ago I still passionately adore it as much as I did the first day I brought it home...:-!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Damn! 5 years and your still rockin it like its a new arrival! i never get bored seeing it in the WRUW threads either....

hmm, i think maybe i should look into having just one super nice watch, and thin out the collection.....what do the cheaper regular all steel Royal Oaks go for used? still above $2k usd?

im headin to ebay right now to see prices. tell you the truth, i have watch A.D.D., and get bored too easily, but yours im never tired of. maybe because probably only a handful of WIS own an AP, and it can go with everything (_a la_ submariner).


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got back from the 'bay

Yeah nevermind, they dont make offshores in non chrono, and i am not wearing a 30mm regular royal oak. 

back to the drawing board. . . . :roll:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Yeah nevermind, they dont make offshores in non chrono, and i am not wearing a 30mm regular royal oak...


How about a Royal Oak Jumbo...?


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dave i love PMing through replies! :-d:-d

thats amazing! plus it has the exibition back. whats the grey market value on a used one? just need to know which organ to sell....;-)


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

whats the movement ?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

DImGR said:


> whats the movement ?


In this model, a calibre 2126/2840. The base movement is JLC, the module was supplied by Dubois Depraz.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## JMAK (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with everything in this photo.



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

That is one_ beautiful_ time piece :-!

Thor


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> With a special friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I like this one. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Great shot - was this with your G7?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Great shot - was this with your G7?


Thanks but actually I should give credit to my mate for that one. He took the pic with his Canon 50D.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful! :-!


----------



## ConradWalker (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow. That is a Big Shot timepiece. 

Stunning.

CW


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shot of a great watch. Still my favorite piece from your collection. :-!


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

third picture


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

ConradWalker said:


> Wow. That is a Big Shot timepiece.
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> CW


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

someones into HIP shots.......;-)

lookin fly 24/7 with that piece D-san! I can understand why its your fav!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Not sure why the pics are not coming up...:think:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Nice pic. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Nice pic. b-)


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Very nice - mind me asking how long you've had it for, Dave?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Very nice - mind me asking how long you've had it for, Dave?


Quite a number of years now, mate. It really is amazing how I still love it as much as the first day I brought it home...:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Quite a number of years now, mate. It really is amazing how I still love it as much as the first day I brought it home...:-!


I know the feeling. That's when you know you've really got a winner.


----------



## Guz (May 16, 2008)

Stunning Watch ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Guz said:


> Stunning Watch ;-)


:thanks


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Wooow Great Watch:-!

congrats!!!

Paulo


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:thanks again mate!










I really enjoy shooting this watch. I guess you guys can tell...

;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Sweet shot, looking good. When did you pick up a Starwalker, my friend?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Sweet shot, looking good. When did you pick up a Starwalker, my friend?


Thanks, mate. Got it about an hour ago...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. Got it about an hour ago...


Hey congrats, mate. Very nice. Mine say "hi":


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pair, mate! :-!

Couple more pics...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Nice pair, mate! :-!
> 
> Couple more pics...


:thanks, brotha. Dig the shirts.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> :thanks, brotha. Dig the shirts.


Thanks, mate! _APROO_ved and good to go...:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate! _APROO_ved and good to go...:-!


Hehe...lookin' sharp.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful shots:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shots, Dave.

These are all new ones, right?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> These are all new ones, right?


Yup, I took those ones today.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

danielb said:


> Beautiful shots:-!


Thanks. Glad you liked them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Yup, I took those ones today.


Great shots, very nice. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Great shots, very nice. :-!


Thanks. Which one's your fav?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks. Which one's your fav?


I like this one a lot.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

i've said it b4 but you take the most insane pix-i love your style and taste(ROCK ON BRO)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

novedl said:


> i've said it b4 but you take the most insane pix-i love your style and taste(rock on bro)


+1 :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

novedl said:


> i've said it b4 but you take the most insane pix-i love your style and taste(ROCK ON BRO)


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> +1 :-!


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

AP should send you some goodies anyway for making them look good, me thinks...;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> AP should send you some goodies anyway for making them look good, me thinks...;-)


Oh, that'd be nice...  :-!

Edit: Adding a yummy wrist shot...










:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Oh, that'd be nice...  :-!


Wonder if they're listening in...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Wonder if they're listening in...


I doubt it... ;-)

Edit: Here's one more pic I'm adding. A new HIP shot...










b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I doubt it... ;-)
> 
> Edit: Here's one more pic I'm adding. A new HIP shot...
> 
> ...


Nice pic. Dig the camo shorts, brotha. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Nice pic. Dig the camo shorts, brotha. b-)


:thanks

Get a pair mate. Nuthin cooler than camo. b-)


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

M8, one of the few watches i can not stop staring at. i never get tired of seeing these pics! keep em coming! :-!

buying this keeper is IMO the best watch purchase youve ever done, its not easy to find a watch you love so much for so long. :-!

My Hamilton and Pam Fiddy homage are both the same way. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> M8, one of the few watches i can not stop staring at. i never get tired of seeing these pics! keep em coming! :-!
> 
> buying this keeper is IMO the best watch purchase youve ever done, its not easy to find a watch you love so much for so long. :-!


Cheers, mate! So glad you like all the pics. :thanks

Yeah I gotta say, since I got the watch over six years ago it really has made an impact on my life. No other watch I currently own or have owned in the past comes close. :-!

Yesterday I went to the AP Boutique and checked out a bunch of new models. The ones that stood out the most were the two new Masato Offshore models and the Ginza Seven Offshore in PG. Both amazing and incredible looking APs, but in the end I realised that the one I have is the best looking one for me. |>

Mate, I love my watch, like I love my cheese burgers'n fries...










:-d


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

:-d

thats on helluva burger, goes great with one helluva watch! ;-)

how many straps do you have for it? i bet a blue gator would make that thing really pop!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> thats on helluva burger, goes great with one helluva watch! ;-)


Try TWO of these big bastids...










:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> how many straps do you have for it? i bet a blue gator would make that thing really pop!


I only have the one that's on it now, the Doppio Buco racing strap.

I wish strap changing was as easy as it is on Pams. When you do it yourself it's a real job that takes a lot of patience, care, time and a special tool to handle the double screws. And with the third party straps AP won't touch it. I wouldn't mind getting a couple of new straps for summer. This blue gator would look sweet on it...










I know you like your white straps. How do you think this looks....










Or something a bit more _exotic_...












Actually this grey gator looks pretty good to me...










:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks
> 
> Get a pair mate. Nuthin cooler than camo. b-)


Nah, not really my thing. But then again, doesn't hurt to try new things, eh...? :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Actually this grey gator looks pretty good to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the grey one.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Yeah I gotta say, since I got the watch over six years ago it really has made an impact on my life. No other watch I currently own or have owned in the past comes close. :-!


That really is some watch. I'm a big fan of the APROO, too.

I'm looking to get one as well in the next couple years (have a few more I want to get first). ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Nah, not really my thing.


Hmm, I thought you said you liked them... :think:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> I'm a big fan of the APROO, too. I'm looking to get one as well in the next couple years..


Glad to hear it. |>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Hmm, I thought you said you liked them... :think:


Well, I appreciate the camo style....but never really went out of my way to try it on myself...:roll:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Glad to hear it. |>


Sorry to go off topic, but do you or Amine know how often AP increases their prices (and by about how much)?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> do you or Amine know how often AP increases their prices (and by about how much)?


Nope, no idea.


----------



## TourbillonFunk (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent photographs! Love the watch as well.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I only have the one that's on it now, the Doppio Buco racing strap.
> 
> I wish strap changing was as easy as it is on Pams. When you do it yourself it's a real job that takes a lot of patience, care, time and a special tool to handle the double screws. And with the third party straps AP won't touch it. I wouldn't mind getting a couple of new straps for summer. This blue gator would look sweet on it...
> 
> ...


sorry, just re-read this thread.

yeah that white is sick! and that snake is even nicer! the grey is very low-key, and we both know im not too low key...:-d b-)

is your strap from AP bands? i know theyre using one of your pics in their adverts...


----------

